# Gedser



## sunny (14. Februar 2005)

Moinsen Jungens,

war von euch schon mal jemand in Gedser in Dänemark? Wenn ja, wie war es?

Wir wollen wahrscheinlich Ende April dort hin. Was ist gefangen worden? Wir haben es auf Mefo und Dorsch abgesehen. Wir werden ausschließlich Spinn- und Brandungsangeln praktizieren.

Kann man dort Wattwürmer buddeln? 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. |wavey: 

sunny #h


----------



## Alleinikov (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gedser*

ich war zuletzt vor 5 oder 6 jahren dort, zufällig auch im april. 

forellen kann man gut vor der südöstlichen steilküste angeln. laut seekarten ist es vor der spitze viele hundert meter ins meer hinein nicht tiefer als 2 meter. von gedser geht ein kleiner weg richtung leuchtturm. den parallel zum strand fahren, bis der weg links ins landesinnere abknickt. du kannst dann gerade aus noch ein paar meter über einen feldweg weiter oder auch dort parken. wenn auch der feldweg aufhört, bist du am ziel. von dort weiter richtung spitze habe ich in der abenddämmerung nicht schlecht gefangen, allerdings regenbogner! man muß dazu sagen, daß im winter bei sturm eine forellenzucht bei nyköbing übergelaufen war und sich 15000 forellen zwischen 40 und 70 cm in die ostsee verabschiedet hatten. das hat mir jedenfalls ein däne erzählt; an manchen tagen standen da angler wie in einem schlecht besuchten forellenpuff. war schon irgendwie merkwürdig, weil dort eigentlich nicht viel los ist. ich weiß aber aus anderen jahren, daß man in der dämmerung auch ohne extrabesatz ganz gute chancen auf mefos hat. neoprenwathose nicht vergessen. die einheimischen schwören auf grüne blinker.

der tidenhub ist dort unten kaum spürbar; mit den würmern könnte es etwas schwierig werden, zumal der strand oft kiesig ist oder zu steil zum würmer buddeln abfällt. angeblich soll man von der westküste einigermaßen auf dorsch angeln können, etwa am yachthafen. das habe ich aber nur als gerücht von einem nichtangelnde touristen gehört. am yachthafen gab es vor ungefähr 20 jahren einen kleinen laden, der auch wattwürmer verkauft hat. der hatte bei meinem letzten besuch aber geschlossen. also nehmt genug material mit, wenn etwas fehlt, müßt ihr sonst nach nyköbing.


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gedser*

Hallo Sunny,
Gedser ist wirklich eine Reise wert - ins besondere auf Meerforelle. Du kannst den gesamten Guldborgsund, bis aug den absolut südlichen Teil im April vergessen. Konzentriere dich auf die Ostküste. Im nördlichen Bereich gibts Buchenwälder und schöne
Sandstrände. Diese Sandstrände sind excellent. Du mußt versuchen, durch die erste Wanne zu waten und dann kann man parallel zur Küste auf der ersten Bank waten und schön weit werfen. Gladsax kommen hier sehr gut. Es gibt hier sehr große Forellen. Ein
Bekannter hatte hier eine Meefo von 11,5 kg gefangen.
Der südliche Bereich der Ostküste wurde schon beschrieben. Es sind dort oft kleine Buhnen entlang der Küste. Schau nach tieferen Teilen dazwischen. Im Winter, wenns sehr kalt ist, kommen hier sogar Lachse im flacheren Wasser vor.
Das Gedser Riff an der Südspitze ist neben Dorsch und Plattfisch auch für schöne Steinbutts bekannt. Würmer kannst du im Guldborgsund plümpern. Dort gibts auch schöne Brackwasserbarsche.
Petri und grüß mir Falster!


----------



## sunny (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Gedser*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps #6 

sunny #h


----------



## Pinsel77 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Gedser*

Wenns auch ein wenig länger her ist, so haben mir die Beiträge schon mal ein wenig weiter geholfen. Ich hatte nähmlich auch überlegt mal in Dänemark zu angeln nur wusste ich bis jetzt noch nicht sehr viel übers angeln in Dänemark. Aber einmal bei einer großen bekannten Suchmaschiene gesucht und heraus kam dieser Beitrag. Wie schon erwähnt, auch wenns schon länger zurück liegt, Besten Dank für den Ersteller und die Antworten !!


Perti Dank


----------



## Lenkers (28. März 2010)

*AW: Gedser*

Hallo Pinsel77,
endlich mal ein Neueinsteiger(was die Wortmeldung betrifft) der nicht einen neuen Threat aufmacht und eine Frage stellt, die schon hundert mal hier beantwortet wurde sondern selber fündig wird! Klasse und Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Wenn das Wetter mal :v ist, dann geh ruhig mal im Yachthafen von Gedser spinnen...

med vanlig hälsing 

Lenker


----------



## angelfreund-hro (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gedser*

Halli Hallo!

Habe vor in einigen Tagen Gedser unsicher zu machen.

Wie ich gelesen habe, gibts es rund um Gedser einige  nette Plätze wo man sein Glück versuchen kann.

Besonders angetan hat es mir der Hafen von Gedser mit seiner herrlichen Einfahrt und den beiden Ausläufen der Mole.

Mich interessiert jetzt nur, ob das Angeln im Hafen überhaupt erlaubt ist?
Weiß das zufällig jemand?

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort.


----------



## angelfreund-hro (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gedser*

Hallo!!


Habe inzwischen bei Scandlines angefragt.

Das Angeln im Hafen ist leider nicht mehr erlaubt.

Andere Frage: Hat zufällig jemand Informationen über die Bodenbeschaffenheiten und Wassertiefen rund um den Hafen in Gedser. Dann wahrscheinlich vom Strand aus?

Jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt im Bereich Hafen?

Sollte zu Fuß erreicht werden 

Dankeee.


----------



## MisterEd0105 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

Auch wenn der letzte Beitrag hier schon ein paar Tage (4 Jahre) her ist, versuche ich trotzdem mal mein Glück. 

Ich bin im August zwei Wochen mit Family auf Falster und wollte (natürlich) auch meine Ruten einpacken. 

Mein Problem ist, dass ich unmöglich ohne meinen Kurzen (7 Jahre) losgehen kann. Das heisst: Waten ist nicht! 

Was für Tipps habt ihr für mich? Wo kann ich mich schön zum Spinnen oder Brandungsrute hinstellen (bzw. -setzen)?
Habe hier jetzt schon gelesen, das der Yachthafen in Gedser eine gute Adresse sein soll. Das ist vermutlich der Hafen im Nordwestlichen Teil von Gedser, oder? Wo stellt man sich denn da am besten hin? Aussenmolen, und dann Richtung offenes Meer? 

Gibt es noch andere gute Stellen auf Falster, an denen man ohne Waten gute Fische (Dorsch oder MeFo) fangen kann?

Wie sieht es mit Angeln bei Marielyst aus? Ich weiß, viele Touristen (so wie ich), aber dann könnte ich auch noch spontan abends mit meinem Kurzen los...

An der Ostküste gibt es einen kleinen Ort "Hesnaes". Der hat einen kleinen Hafen. Könnte doch eine Möglichkeit sein, oder?

Hui, so viele Fragen und bestimmt (hoffentlich) hat einer auch ein paar Antworten dazu.

Danke schon mal.

Grüße aus dem Münsterland

Ed


----------



## MisterEd0105 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

Ich hole das Thema nochmal hoch... Vielleicht ist ja noch der ein oder andere mit Tipps da..


----------



## MisterEd0105 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

Hmmm. keine Tipps? #c


----------



## johannes81 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

Würde mich auch interessieren, da ich im August ebenfalls in der Ecke Urlaub mache!


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

Da offensichtlich sonst keine Antworten kommen, möchte ich mal versuchen, etwas beizutragen.
Ihr habe Euch da wohl eine nicht ganz so prickelnde Angelgegend ausgesucht. Gedser ist mehr der Durchgangshafen für die Skandinavien-Reisenden, Lolland/Marielyst mehr die Sandstrand-Urlaubsgegend. Vor wenigen Jahren habe ich dort auch vor der Überfahrt beim warten in Gedser einige Angler auf einem Kutter gesehen. Auch ein Flyer eines Kutters war mir aufgefallen. Aber ob der ständig und regulär dort ausläuft, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Wir sind immer nach Onsevig/Loland rüber gefahren, um auf dem Langelandbelt zu angeln. Gab dort ein Boot, welches rausfuhr.
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass es schwierig war, in der Gegend Wattwürmer als Köder käuflich zu erwerben. Eher versuchen, selbst welche zu plümpern oder alternative Köder verwenden.
Versuchen würde ich es, von den Molen der Häfen zu angeln. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das im Fährhafen von Gedser noch erlaubt ist.
Beim Spinnangeln besteht mit einiger Mühe sicher die Chance auf eine Mefo. Die eine oder andere Platte wird sicher auf den Sandbänken vor den Stränden zufangen sein. Aber Dorsch vom Strand könnte schwer werden und wenn, dann mit Sicherheit in Miniformat bleiben. Der Grönsund zwischen Falster und Mön, etwas oberhalb von Hesnaes wäre da eher etwas. Dort ziehen im Herbst Heringsschwärme durch, welche auch den Dorsch mit sich bringen. Aber ob das schon im August zutrifft ...?
Ich schaue mich immer in den regionalen Tourist- und Campingplatz-Büros nach Informationen um. Meist findet man dort etwas zu bevorzugten Angelstellen/Hotspots. Kann mich noch erinnern, dass der Sund zwischen Lolland und Falster bei Nyköbing für Regenbogenforellen und strammen Barschen empfohlen wurde.

Hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben #h- LG Ralf


----------



## johannes81 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

Moin Ralf,
 danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht#6 Ich bin eigentlich auch zum Familienurlaub in Marielyst. Trotzdem soll die Angel auch das ein oder andere mal geschwungen werden. Ich würde dann auch zb. nach Lolland fahren, dort soll es ja gut Plattfischbestände geben. Vllt ist es möglich dort ein Kleinboot zu mieten?Sonst würde ich es von Molen oder in Häfen versuchen. Von Barschen habe ich auch gehört und die Mefoausrüstung kommt auch mit.

 Gruß Johannes


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

Hey Johannes, ja ich denke, Lolland ist eine gut Idee. Da dann aber die Westküste zum Langelandbelt raus. Vielleicht hast Du ja im Hafen von Onsevig Glück mit einem Kleinboot.

LG


----------



## johannes81 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

Ja,werde mich dort mal umschauen. Zur not vllt auch mal mit einem Kutter rausfahren wobei ich ein eigenes Boot bevorzugen würde


----------



## wasser-ralf (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gedser*



> wobei ich ein eigenes Boot bevorzugen würde


Ja da stimme ich Dir weigehend zu - wobei beides seine guten Seiten hat. Ein guter Kutter bringt Dich oft zielstrebiger zum Fisch, der Käpten kennt die aktuelle Situation. Mit dem eigenen Boot bist Du mehr auf der Suche.
Es gibt aber eben auch Kutter, die schippern Dich nur so übers Wasser.


----------



## johannes81 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

Das stimmt natürlich. Aber so wie es sich anhört sollen die Platten dort ja aber gestapelt stehen|supergri sollten also ein paar zu finden sein. Aber zur not tut`s dann auch ein Kutter


----------



## MisterEd0105 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

@Johannes:
Wann bist du denn in Marielyst? Ich bin vom 02.08. (also, jetzt Samstag) bis zum 16.08. dort...


----------



## johannes81 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich ebenfalls.können uns ja vllt mal austauschen oder auch zusammen los


----------



## MisterEd0105 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

Jau, gerne... Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, dass ich meinen 7 Jahre alten Sohn dabei habe, können wir gerne mal gemeinsam los.


----------



## johannes81 (7. August 2014)

Moin Moin
Seid ihr schon unterwegs gewesen?wenn ja wie waren die Ergebnisse. Habe es an der Südwestspitze von Falster mit Seeringelwurm  versucht, jedoch nur Schwarzmeergrundeln gefangen


----------



## MisterEd0105 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

Moin Moin. Wir waren am Montag im yachthafen von gedser. Wir waren drei Stunden da und haben drei fette barsche gefangen. 2 Stück sogar 35 cm. |bigeyes Morgen abend (also Freitag) wollen wir  zum Leuchtturm, dort mal Gummifisch und Blinker baden. Südwestspitze? Dann warst du auch in/bei gedser?


----------



## johannes81 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

Petri zu den Barschen! Habt ihr sie im Hafen oder vor der Außenmole gefangen? Dort habe ich Angler gesehen. Wurm oder Spinner?Wie war es heute? 
Ich war auch bei Gedser. Habe am Jachthafen geparkt und bin dann an die Spitze gelaufen


----------



## MisterEd0105 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

In den Hafen rein haben wir geangelt. Vor mir war jemand mit Spinner da. Der hat aber nix gefangen. Ich habe dann mit Gummifisch das Hafenbecken abgetastet. 3 Std lang... dann innerhalb von 15  min die drei kracher. Heute abend doch nicht zum Leuchtturm... ich habe mir das mal heute bei tag angeschaut und natürlich auch eine Rute mit Blinker dabei gehabt. |supergri ich werde morgen abend zur Dämmerung wieder zum Yachthafen düsen...


----------



## Janosch99 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

Hallo Jungs,

ich bin ab nächste Woche in Marielyst und habe für Mittwoch noch zwei Plätze für eine Kuttertour mit der Amigo bekommen. Auch wenn ihr von Land unterwegs seid..ist euch was zu Ohren gekommen, was aufm Kutter gerade vor Ort gefangen wird und welche Köder (beim Pilken) sinnvoll sind?

Was sagt das Wetter gerade?

Petri


----------



## johannes81 (15. August 2014)

Moin.
Leider kann ich zum Kutter nichts sagen.Gehts auf Dorsch oder plattfisch?falls du Würmer brauchst nimm welche mit.Wattwürmer bekommst du hier nicht und Seeringel ist teuer. Sonst Spinnangel einpacken und auf Barsche in den Häfen oder im Sund.

Gruß Johannes


----------



## MisterEd0105 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

So ist das!


----------



## Janosch99 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

Hallo,

tatsächlich wollen wir nur auf Dorsch gehen, und das mit Pilker und Beifänger - ohne Naturköder. Ich würde mir das nochmal überlegen, wenn ihr jetzt die Erfahrung gemacht habt, dass mit der Variante kaum Fänge zu erwarten sind.

Grüße


----------



## johannes81 (15. August 2014)

Ich denke schon das Dorsche zu fangen sind, wenn die richtigen Plätze angefahren werden. vllt noch eine leichte Rute und Gummifische mitnehmen wenn es nicht so tief geht. Vom Strand aus habe ich mit Seeringelwurm nur Grundeln gefangen. Aber Barsche sind auf jedenfalls möglich. Auch gute über 40cm


----------



## MisterEd0105 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Gedser*

Mit Kutter könnte das klappen. Habe ich aber echt keine Erfahrung mit. Wie Johannes sagt: man muss nicht rausfahren um Fisch zu fangen. Wenn man Dorsch will evtl schon.


----------



## MisterEd0105 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gedser*

Dieses Jahr geht's mal wieder nach Falster zum Familienurlaub...
Ein paar Stellen zum Thema Uferangelei habe ich noch parat. (Wie ja auch hier zu lesen ist)...

Jetzt zum Eigentlichen:
Als ich letztes Mal da war habe ich bei !!Abreise!! zwei Typen gesehen, die ein Kanu zum Strand (Marielyst) getragen haben. Und innen drin lagen zwei kleine Spinnruten mit Blinkern dran. Schätze mal die waren auf dem Weg auf Meerforelle. Wie gesagt: Ich saß im Auto auf dem Weg nach Hause und konnte leider nicht weiter fragen... Mich würde ja interessieren, ob dass wohl erfolgsversprechend ist... 

Würde ich wohl gerne mal ausprobieren...

Hat da einer von Euch Erfahrung? Muss man da weit raus? Wie ist das mit Strömung... Und, wo zum Henker bekomme ich ein Kanu her? Ich sag schon mal danke


----------



## Benche (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gedser*



MisterEd0105 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr geht's mal wieder nach Falster zum Familienurlaub...
> Ein paar Stellen zum Thema Uferangelei habe ich noch parat. (Wie ja auch hier zu lesen ist)...
> 
> Jetzt zum Eigentlichen:
> ...



Ist nicht so die typische Ecke der Deutschen. Hab da eigentlich auch noch nie Leute angeln gesehn. Die Bucht ist sehr sandig und flach. Fischer haben dort ja noch ihre Netze ausgelegt, also könnte weiter draußen schon was gehen.


----------



## 0dave9 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Gedser*

Ein Hallo in die Runde, 
wir fahren Mitte September für 7 Tage nach Marielyst. Natürlich kommen die Spinnruten mit  

Nun zu meiner Frage. Ich war noch nie dort. Habe schon ein wenig gelesen, aber leider sind viele Beiträger schon älter. 

War in letzter Zeit jemand in der Ecke aktiv ? Und könnte seine Erfahrungen teilen? 

Mich interessiert brennend wie es dort auf Brackwasserbarsche läuft und welche Stellen vielversprechend sind. 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0dave9 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Gedser*

Hat keiner Infos dazu ? 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------

